# Earthworms



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

How do you keep eartworms from burying into the gravel?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Eeeh, killing them before you toss them into the tank


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

:laugh: ask them nicely not to.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

... or have no subtrae at all, or even lower amounts


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Simply cut the nose end of the worm off just a little. They will still live quite a long time and won't burrow down through the gravel. This also makes them wiggle allot more and the P's can't handle it and eat them pretty quick anyway.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Razorlips said:


> Simply cut the nose end of the worm off just a little. They will still live quite a long time and won't burrow down through the gravel. This also makes them wiggle allot more and the P's can't handle it and eat them pretty quick anyway.


if you cut a worm in 2 it doesn't die, it becomes 2 seperate worms - they have 9 hearts!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I've heard of blowing them up with a syringe but I also heard that the air can affect the piranhas swim bladder.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> ask them nicely not to.


 Hahaha, that was so funny I almost fell off my chair









Which reminds me: hospital bills will go straight to you, bud


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > ask them nicely not to.
> ...


 come to the UK - no hospital bills thanks to the NHS


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 Mmmm, tempting, tempting.....

But nope, Holland's so much cooler than the UK


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

if they go under the gravel the p's will blow at the gravel trying to get it out.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've got another question about worms:
does anyone know wheter it's a bad idea to feed p's with 'urban' worms. I mean, I live in a large city (well, for Dutch standards that is







), and I know there's a lot of chemicals, toxins, oil and whatever more in the ground. The same ground in which worms live. Could it be dangerous to feed those worms to piranha's (or any other fish, for that matter). It's a nice alternative food source, so that's why I'm asking.
Any feedback would be appriciated!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you should not add worms from the ground where there are chemicals.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I would just buy them. who wants to dig around for worms.


----------

